# My New Coralife



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Got my Dual 65watts Coralife, i dont like the Reflector, i more like the reflector of my single 65 watts coralife, when i turn on only 1 Bulb its not that bright compare to SIngle 65watts . And I hate the colormax its makes the tank dimmer.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Can you take it back and get an Orbit?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

nah, but i like the Current Satellite, i cant return it cause i just bought from a guy.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Think the colormax is more of a 'plant bulb' with less greens, so it seems dimmer to human eyes. Put two of the same bulb and it should appear twice as bright.

I'm thinking about getting some of these fixtures for low-to-medium light tanks to keep the electricity bill lower. Gotta compensate for those really bright tanks that burn so many watts.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

ruki said:


> Think the colormax is more of a 'plant bulb'.......


The Colormax bulb isn't a plant bulb at all. It is for showing off colors in your fish. See attachement of the spectral graph.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

are you guys still putting the Lens Cover? i have a mounting legs so im wondering if i cant just remove the lens to reduce the temperature


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Reduce the temperature of the fixture? How hot is yours getting? 

I keep mine on to keep the bulbs clean. 

I dont have a cover on my tek t5ho though. I dont think the fans will be as effective at pulling heat across the ballasts if they can just suck it past the reflector. 

I added a small fan on the other side just to see if it made a difference but now I run one bulb usually so it never heats up.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

not too hot, but you know it has a mounting legs so im thinking that the lens cover is no use anymore.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If it's mounted off the water at least 5 inches, then I'd take off the lens cover...my water pretty much never splashes that high.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

xcooperx said:


> not too hot, but you know it has a mounting legs so im thinking that the lens cover is no use anymore.


My tanks are open top. I keep the lens cover on mine because when the cory's or oto's come to the surface to gulp some air, they splash some water on the lens cover that would otherwise splash on the hot bulb and may cause it to burst. Also, when I feed the other fish, they splash water too.

If I were you, I'd keep it on for safety's sake.

Do you know about the adjustable (flip up) legs for the Aqualights? I like them but you have to have an open top tank to use them. Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products

Big Al's has them for$11.99 but I've seen them in various pet stores for $25 to $35. Coralife Aqualight Adjustable Mounting Legs at Big Al's Online


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thats what i Have


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Newt said:


> The Colormax bulb isn't a plant bulb at all. It is for showing off colors in your fish. See attachement of the spectral graph.


That's a weird spectrum. So that green spike shows off fish?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

ruki said:


> That's a weird spectrum. So that green spike shows off fish?


The green spike is not for showing the colors in your fish. But I know why it is there and what causes it to be there.

Personally, I think all coralife bulbs are crap. Their fixtures are pretty nice thou.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so what brand of bulb would you suggest?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think you are looking for CF bulbs so I would say Philips and Sylvania make some good triphosphour bulbs. The Phiolips PL-L/950 is 5000K and 92 CRI - a nice white light and good peaks in the blue and red.


----------

